# What type of rays?



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I went east from Perdido Pass this morning looking for tarpon rolling. Unfortunately, that was a bust but I did see what must've been 1,000 rays in one spot just west of the Flora-Bam. It was super clear water and you could see the bottom in 15 - 18 feet of water.

They were about 30 inches or so wide and had a nasty looking tail...but I'm not sure if they were stingrays or not.

Any idea what I might've been seeing? I wish I'd taken a picture.

Just curious.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Probably a school of cow rays. They travel in large schools.

Whats fun is when youre fishing with your friend and he heads down the bridge while a school of 30 pound cow rays hits all 8 poles that were set out...


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Were they laying on bottom or "flying" through the water?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

They were "flying".

There were a ton of them...absolutely beautiful. I tried to get an accurate count but they wouldn't stay still long enough!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

flyfisher said:


> They were "flying".
> 
> There were a ton of them...absolutely beautiful. I tried to get an accurate count but they wouldn't stay still long enough!


If they were drab brown in color it was a school of cow nose rays. If they had spots (and I doubt it) they were eagle rays.


----------

